

3 useful features from Opera Dev tools that Chrome is missing - Juha
http://equallytrue.blogspot.com/2012/04/3-useful-features-from-opera-dev-tools.html

======
sthulbourn
The first two points seem more inline with Chrome for Android... but afiak,
Chrome does have remote debugging built-in, you just have to enable it via
command line. It's build into WebKit and then up to the vendor to enable it...
(I wish Safari on iOS had it...)

I agree with #3... a way to create requests with custom headers would be
fantastic.. for example when you're trying to connect to an API via JS...

~~~
fpp
you can create / customize headers with extensions in chrome - there is an
example extension provided with the Chrome extension development
documentation.

~~~
sthulbourn
I guess now Chrome has extension bindings to the webkit inspector, it would be
possible to create this then.

------
wyck
This first point is wrong, it is easy to enable remote debugging,
[https://developers.google.com/chrome-developer-
tools/docs/re...](https://developers.google.com/chrome-developer-
tools/docs/remote-debugging#remote)

Point 3# is spot on though.

ps. Do sites realize that their slide out social buttons things actually cover
the scrollbar making it impossible to scroll using a mouse click.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Blogger doesn't even seem to realize that if you don't have Javascript
enabled, you can't access their content. (This includes fetching things with
instapaper.)

~~~
Juha
This is sadly true. They don't work on Pocket either. I really like the clean
style of their dynamic views, but apparently they should not be used yet. Some
of the dynamic views also have problems displaying on mobile browsers. I
should change back to a normal template as soon as I find a good one.

------
dguaraglia
For those looking for something similar to the tool described in point #3,
I've been using a very helpful chrome extension called 'REST Console' for that
exact purpose:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cokgbflfommojglbmb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cokgbflfommojglbmbpenpphppikmonn)

------
rch
I only problem with Opera's Dragonfly - and I mean only - is that I (seem to)
need an active internet connection to use it.

Twice in the last year I have started working on experimental UI stuff on a
plane, run into a quirk, and tried to start debugging... the futility only
hits me once it fails to come right up.

I have all the usual http servers installed on my laptop, so it would be
alright if I just needed to deploy something locally. But Opera has that
capability baked into the browser already, so I'd appreciate it if they could
just toss in Dragonfly as well.

~~~
Freaky
It can be used offline if it's been loaded and cached -
[http://my.opera.com/dragonfly/blog/running-opera-
dragonfly-o...](http://my.opera.com/dragonfly/blog/running-opera-dragonfly-
offline)

~~~
rch
Thanks for the excellent reference. That will help a great deal.

